# Pix of my 05 745i (new member)



## 745i on 22s (May 13, 2005)

hey whats up everyone, im a new member here, my name is scott. this is my first bmw (last car was a cayenne). its a 2005 745i with sport, comfort, convinence, and premium sound packages, rear and side sunshades, etc. the wheels i waited 10 long weeks for them. 22x9.5 front 22.11 rear 3 piece iforged retros.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice!

:thumbup:


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

:thumbup: 
Very nice, indeed. I am going for the same look. Scheduled painting of the chrome pieces for May 23rd. Next on the list - black 22'' rims.


----------



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice Job Scott! I am reallu not a fan of the black on black look but with these rims, it loos especially nice! I have a black 745LI that I purchased a month ago and am putting some mod work into as we speak. I'll post pix real soon.


----------



## starr666 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hi Scott*

Can you tell me what Tires / Sizes you went with ?

Also did you lower it ?

Looks Great


----------



## 745i on 22s (May 13, 2005)

starr666 said:


> Can you tell me what Tires / Sizes you went with ?
> 
> Also did you lower it ?
> 
> Looks Great


i went with pirelli p zero nero 265/30 front and 295/25 rear. the only lowering it has is from the sport package, i didnt add any aftermarket springs.


----------

